# DSTV in dubai.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys. I did a search and couldn't find any info on this.

We are pretty new to dubai. I was here for 2 months earlier this year, but we've been here permanently for a week. We found a nice place in discovery gardens, and now all the house making starts. 

I have heard from various people in SA that there is a mnet/multichoice office in dubai. I can't find any info on it though.

Can someone please confirm or put this "rumour" to rest? 

If there is no proper way of doing it, what are my other options? We would love to have some of our Afrikaans channels here if at all possible, and from what iv'e seen DSTV is much better than Showtime or Orbit.

If anyone knows of someone that can hook me up and does not want to post on this forum, you can send me a pm...

TX

Rob


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Hi - it appears as if its a broadcast rights issue - i.e. Multichoice don't have rights to broadcast in the region and so won't be selling decoders or doing installations in Dubai - see DStv - so much more . 

However, I seem to remember that they ran a very large footprint covering sub-Saharan Africa, Europe and India which overran into the Mid East - It may be possible for you to use your old pre-enabled SA decoder in Dubai with a ku-band dish aimed at the SESAT 1 satellite or W3A satellite - both broadcast DStv and have a footprint that reportedly includes the Mid East. 

[ On the other hand, it may not be possible cos they have no rights to broadcast in the Mid East. ]


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Ihatejam.

how can i find out more about what you're telling me? Where would I be able to buy the dish, and how will I be able to install it? Ill be living in discovery gardens so I take it I wont be able to mount a dish... If I am able to install how do I know where the satellites are to aim at. Excuse the technical ignorance.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

try googling this exact phrase "The best receiver/decoder is the original DSTV 990 box with the 8 day's ElectronicProgramGuide " - hope this helps...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you very much ihatejam. Very helpfull.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Lekker!! Bear in mind that Multichoice are constantly improving their systems to cut off "pirate" viewers. Might happen 5 years from now, or maybe next month or maybe tomorrow...


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

*Satellita TV from other countries?*

Hi fellas,

I wonder if there in Dubai you can use Satellite Recievers (Docoders) with their Activated Smart Cards and make it work.

I have taken with me, my decoders and smart cards to Libya and Bahrain and they have work.

Do you think that I Dubai will work too?


Regards,

gpdubai.


----------



## sreeharin (Jun 2, 2008)

i HAVE SEEN SUPERSPORT CHANNEL IN SOME HOTELS IN DUBAI..Eg Panorama hotel Mankhool road ,Burdubai. ph: 043518518. I dont know how they got it ..


----------

